# worried stopping smoking will worsen IBS



## HB84 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the group. I've suffered from ibs-D/frequency for 15 years. I previously got it under control(ish) through diet and.exercise.

I've had a recent flare up since handing my notice in at my old job and continuing into new job. My boss has recommend slippery elm, citricidul to kill off any bacteria that may be lingering from a stomach bug i had back in July. Which I'm also teaming with coconut oil,fybogel and acidophilus.

My problem is ibs-D / frequency.

So that's the background. I'm planning on quitting smoking and have smoked for 17 years but I have this massive fear it'll make my ibs worse. I use cigs to help me know I've um finished before work. There's mixed messages online about it helping ibs for this reason but also worsening ibs-D

Anyone any experience with ibs-D and smoking/quitting?

I'm hoping in the long run it'll make me better but worry about getting through it.

My quit method planned is patches and spray.

Please no scare stories as it'll make me worry more and then I'll get into a worry ibs cycle

H


----------



## chubbylover1978 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi,
I smoke e cigs, I quit in 2008 and started again in 2013. Nicotine is supposed to help ulcerative colitis but nicotine in itself is a stimulant to the bowel, as is coffee. Since starting smoking again my symptoms have worsened so im trying to quit but although they can cause anxiety they can also supress it which is why I started again. 
Try it and if it doesn't work you've lost nothing.


----------



## HB84 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks chubbylover. I used pre quit patches to get me used to a routine without smokes and am now on quit journey with patches. Definitely finding my stomach is getting better and hoping it will continue as I come off patche. hope your quit works out for you


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I quit over ten years ago. IBS is no better and no worse sorry to say. I'm so glad I quit though....really a stupid habit when you think about it as paying a fortune to gradually kill yourself.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

hb 84 I would think it might actually help your D to quit... Well here's hoping it does! Good Luck!!! I know you can do this!


----------



## HB84 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for all your replies guys  I'll let you know how I go, so far it's not made me loads better but definitely not worse like I feared and seeing an improvement..

For some reason I never put 2 and 2 together. I've had IBS for 14 years and smoked for 17!

Now I've started the quit and got off smokes to help me go it's helping allot. As you say nicotine is a stimulant


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ive cut down to 2× 0.1mg nicotine cigarettes per day(which is like no smoking at all.) Since cutting down, the number of bowel movements I have per day has been reduced. Nicotine stimulates peristalsis, so quitting should actually slow things down. Some heavy smokers without IBS actually suffer from constipation when they first quit.


----------



## HB84 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Vanessa  good to hear and welldone  I might get a vase for the mornings I feel like a little push along but want to try without first. I think that's my biggest fear is not being able to go and feel complete before I leave the house. I've heard so many stories of people getting constipated on their quit but as you say they are non ibs sufferers 

Thank you everyone for replying and encouragement means allot x


----------



## HB84 (Jan 20, 2015)

Vape not vase lol!


----------



## IBS_In_SC (Nov 4, 2014)

My doctor told me two major irritants that I actually do (smoke and drink coffee) will make my symptoms worse. I've been considering quitting cigarettes and finding an alternative morning wake up beverage. The cigarettes will be a serious challenge,the coffee can be replaced..


----------

